# B-STINGER Stabilizer



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

according to the shooters its worth more.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I too kinda got hung up on the price. But I will say this it is a sweet stabilizer. I got to play with one at NFAA outdoors. The technology is sound, and it shows in your sight picture. The price tag is scary, but if you ever put one on your bow and try it, you will spend the next several months trying to justify the purchase to yourself.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

My XL has been the absolute best archery related investment I've made in the past 2 years. I've shot it all season now and there is a noticeable difference in my sight picture and there is no doubt whatsoever that my misses are smaller. It didn't add 10 points to my Field scores or anything but it's saved me a few points for sure.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

just look at the people who are shooting em and the amount of wins in major tournaments , in this world you get what you pay for sometimes and yes it costs more than most but it does work just check the record


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Isn't a stablizer mostly just a counter balance?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Green River said:


> Isn't a stablizer mostly just a counter balance?


no. they are made to stead the bow. make it easier to hold the bow still and your pins dont move as much. thats if you get a real stabilizer


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Green River said:


> Isn't a stablizer mostly just a counter balance?


In a way it is a counter balance, but not in the way you think.

If you can imagine an object (I'll use an airplane as the object) that is pointed downrange, the object has three potential axis of motion.

Using the airplane example, the three axis of motion are pitch, yaw, and roll.

Pitch is what your bow arm will do - it will raise and lower the bow. It's basically up and down.

Roll is more of a clock/counter clock wise motion. If you can imagine the bow's cams at a perfect 12 o'clock/6 o'clock position, roll is present when the bow and it's cams cants to where it points to a 11/5 or 1/7 o'clock position. Your sight's bubble level depicts this quite well.

Yaw is a twist of the bow in a left or right rotation where the hand grip on the riser is the pivot point. This is exhibited when you have bow or grip induced torque and the bow twists left or right in your hand at the gripping point of the riser. This is seen as a left/right shaking of the sight pin at full draw.

Stabilizers are supposed to help ****** the yaw. 

A good stabilizer will ****** yaw in a few seconds at full draw. B-Stinger (classic and XL variants) and Smooth Stability stabilizers (I treat the two brands as one and the same from this standpoint) will ****** the yaw in a second or less at full draw.

An excellent stabilizer will not only ****** the yaw in a second or less at full draw, it will help ****** and resist torque induced yaw during and after the firing of the bow. As important as the keeping of the bow arm up until you hear the arrow thunk into the bale, ******ing the yaw for that brief .006 seconds that the arrow is on the rest or on the string during the power stroke is also helpful at longer shooting distances.

Adding to things - A good stabilizer (like a B-Stinger or B-Stinger XL) with V-Bars, or a Smooth Stability stabilizer by itself will not only ****** the yaw, but it will also help ****** the roll. 

An example photo of pitch/yaw/roll is attached for reference.

Now - there is a reason why a lot of people switched to B-Stingers. It works. It works at ******ing the yaw. B-Stingers coupled with V-Bars work at ******ing the roll. And the end result is that shooters get that extra bit of steadiness quicker. 

You don't really gain points, you gain steadiness and that extra few seconds of time to execute a proper shot. Proper shooting execution with more time reaps the dividends.

-Steve

(Disclaimer note - I shoot for Smooth Stability, a B-Stinger licensed company operating under Blair's patent. My entire family [wife, son, and I] use either B-Stinger or Smooth Stability stabilizers. We all have recent competition wins due to the use of B-Stinger and/or Smooth Stability products. I am a firm believer in Blair's B-Stinger concepts.)


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

A stabilizer ******s motion on the 'yaw' axis, but also on the 'pitch' axis. 

The bow riser itself ******s motion on the 'pitch' and 'roll' axis. This is at least part of the reason why longer ATA is generally considered more forgiving.

I took off the V-bars. Aside from the extra mass/inertia, I didn't seem the point. I kept one as a counterweight for the sight/rest hardware, but I noticed that my hand position seemed to bring the bow vertical naturally when at full draw, so I just did without, and parted the short stabilizers to use on the kids' bows. It didn't seem to hurt, but maybe I'm just not good enough yet for that to make a difference. If I change my mind, they're in the house.:tongue:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> A stabilizer ******s motion on the 'yaw' axis, but also on the 'pitch' axis.
> 
> The bow riser itself ******s motion on the 'pitch' and 'roll' axis. This is at least part of the reason why longer ATA is generally considered more forgiving.


I'll agree somewhat, but if I take my Bow Madness XL, it has a horrid tendency to roll, and it's a 36" ATA bow. It's so light that there isn't enough mass to help counter anything, especially the unusual 'kick' it has after the shot. It takes at least 24 inches of extension and 14 ounces of weight to tame the kick at a 70 pound draw weight. 

Depending on the amount of weight on the stabilizer, some units add to the pitch axis and will fall forward after the shot. Some shooters like that. In my view - If the stabilizer is planned correctly, the bow retains a neutral stance after the shot. But that really is personal preference. 

If the bow (sans stabilizer) has a tendency to kick upward, the stablizer can have weight added to prevent the suddent uptick in the pitch axis. But I don't really see too many shooters enjoying bows that kick like that for tournament shooting. (Which is why my BMXL is my 'spare' bow now). 

Again - its all personal preference. But I do feel that quick left/right stabilization is more imperative to correct than up/down. Up/down is more the shooter than anything else unless the bow has a soft wall. 

Anyhow, this is a really cool discussion so far!

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

Talked to Jeff and orederd a 33 bar ,12 side bar. Said about2 weeks!! Cant wait but will!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Whats the diffrence between the stock XL and the premier? Thanks


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Whats the diffrence between the stock XL and the premier? Thanks



XL - standard bar. Slightly heavier and has more flex than the Premier. Larger diameter carbon fiber tube.

XL Premier - Lighter and slightly stiffer. Smaller diameter carbon fiber tube.

Windbar - smallest diameter tube. Used in super windy conditions.

-Steve


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> I'll agree somewhat, but if I take my Bow Madness XL, it has a horrid tendency to roll, and it's a 36" ATA bow. It's so light that there isn't enough mass to help counter anything, especially the unusual 'kick' it has after the shot. It takes at least 24 inches of extension and 14 ounces of weight to tame the kick at a 70 pound draw weight.
> -Steve
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I didn't mean to imply any absolutes. I mean, the most important thing is that you get the particular bow inherently comfy with the particular shooter. If you benefit from some counterweight, or ballast (V-Bars do lower the center of gravity), then it's simply a benefit.

I don't know anything about the math of it, but I do know that the 12" B-stringer on my 70# Martin Firecat makes the thing a whole lot more comfortable to hold and shoot. I can't imagine wanting a stabilizer on my long bow. Trying to wrestle it to hold steady while it shoots is part of the fun :tongue: 

Plus, if I have to go long distance running to try to rescue my hobbit friends from orcs and goblins, the less carrying weight the better.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Hehe. I get comments from my traditional archery friends that our bows with training wheels will penetrate many orcs at the same time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Beastmaster said:


> XL - standard bar. Slightly heavier and has more flex than the Premier. Larger diameter carbon fiber tube.
> 
> XL Premier - Lighter and slightly stiffer. Smaller diameter carbon fiber tube.
> 
> ...


Correct....even though the XL is not as stiff as the Premier....it is still stiffer then anything else on the market. :wink:

As far as what I think about the bar.....I have a standard XL and it is IMO the BEST bar I have shot in my 10-11 years of shooting target archery and I have shot just about all of them. :wink: 

I have NEVER held as sold as I do and have since I started shooting this bar....can't wait to get my Premier. Hurry Blair


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> Hehe. I get comments from my traditional archery friends that our bows with training wheels will penetrate many orcs at the same time!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmmm....

Good point....

Means less arrows to carry, and more importantly, less running....

You've sold me! I'll glue some feathers on it or something, so I'll still fit in with the motif.


----------

